# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Vé USS giá rẻ

## tuandang_k3s

*Tour du lịch theo lối bụi, tiết kiệm tối đa 50% chi phí và đủ sức đam mê, làm những điều mình muốn
Website: http://www.thichdulichbui.com/
Hotline: 0932778722 (Mr.Tuấn)

Vé tham quan Universal Studios Singapore, Hồ cá lớn nhất thế giới (S.E.A Aquarium), Công viên nước (Adventure Cove Water Park) thích du lịch bụi sẽ cung cấp cho các bạn giá vé rẻ và tiết kiệm.

Các bạn chỉ cần alo đặt vé sẽ được tư vấn chi tiết về cách mua vé giá rẻ và nhận vé, sử dụng vé sao cho hiệu quả nhất.
✓ Phim trường Universal Studios Singapore : Người lớn : 55 SGD ; Trẻ em : 35 SGD ; Express : 35 SGD
✓ Hồ cá lớn nhất thế giới ( S.E.A Aquarium) : Người lớn : 25 SGD ; Trẻ em : 18 SGD
✓ Công viên nước ( Adventure Cove Water Park) : Người lớn : 25 SGD ; Trẻ em : 18 SGD

Thông tin liên hệ bán vé Universal Studios Singapore

Website: http://www.thichdulichbui.com/
Hotline: 0932778722 (Mr.Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Địa chỉ (Quán cafe Phượt): 159 Trần Nhân Tôn, P.2, Q.10, Tp.HCM

Nếu bạn có cơ hội tham quan bên Sin mà muốn vào Uniersal chơi thì cứ liên lạc với Tuấn để mua giá rẻ hơn rất nhiều nếu mua trực tiếp nhé
Lợi ích khi mua vé tại Thichdulichbui:

- Không phải xếp hàng mua vé tại cổng Universal Studios Singapore.
- Luôn luôn có vé, không bị hết vé vào mùa cao điểm.
- Tiết kiệm chi phí khi đi nhiều người.
- Giao vé qua email, chỉ cần in ra là sử dụng được.
- Thanh toán tại Việt Nam hoặc Singapore.
- Cam kết hoàn tiền 200% nếu vé không sử dụng được.


Bên đó, Thichdulichbui cung cấp cho bạn nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn khác:


- Cho thuê homestay giá rẻ gần trung tâm mua sắm.
- Xe đưa rước sân bay hoặc đi chơi.
- Chuyển tiền và chuyển hàng qua lại giữa Singapore và Việt Nam.
- Bán vé may bay giá rẻ đi Singapore.
- Tổ chức tour du lịch bụi đi Singapore hàng tháng.




Thông tin liên hệ bán vé Universal Studios Singapore

Website: http://www.thichdulichbui.com/
Hotline: 0932778722 (Mr.Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Địa chỉ (Quán cafe Phượt): 159 Trần Nhân Tôn, P.2, Q.10, Tp.HCM





*

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí.
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------


## tuandang_k3s

Bán vé Universal Studio Singapore giá rẻ
Tour phượt Singapore tiết kiệm 50% chi phí
Liên hệ: 0932 778 722 (Tuấn)
Mail: thichdulichbui.tuan@gmail.com
Website: http://thichdulichbui.com/

----------

